# Aquilla



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

All locked up. Didn't have my auger but someone was here before me and drilled a few holes out in front of the ramp. I walked out and checked them. 4" with an inch of slop ice on top with a total of 5".


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it private? Might give it a go tomorrow


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Is it private? Might give it a go tomorrow


No it's open to the public. I might head over around noon tomorrow, let me know.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> No it's open to the public. I might head over around noon tomorrow, let me know.


Alright, sounds good, as long as it's definitely 4" or more I'll be there. Never fished it though. But I need my fix


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright, sounds good, as long as it's definitely 4" or more I'll be there. Never fished it though. But I need my fix


We are suppose to get a ton of snow this evening into Tues. Let's hope the low temps sustain the thickness.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> We are suppose to get a ton of snow this evening into Tues. Let's hope the low temps sustain the thickness.


How far are you? I'm in mentor. Don't want to make drive if thickness goes down


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> How far are you? I'm in mentor. Don't want to make drive if thickness goes down


If they get a lot of snow it sucks to walk. Best fishing there is after dark.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> How far are you? I'm in mentor. Don't want to make drive if thickness goes down


In mento also. Half hr drive for me. May stop by on the way home an check again today. Have my nils auger with me. Also gonna check deer creek resv down by Berlin lake


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone checked it out today?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope they cleaned the road to Aquilla that is one long drive up hill.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Something came up, not gonna be able to get out, and then I'm busy all week till Friday morning, I might give it a shot then


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

I fished ladue today. Caught a couple gills. On my way home around 4 30 my buddy and i said hell with it and stopped by aquilla. There was one shanty out there. Snow was ridiculous out there. Right off the ramp is pretty slushy. We went out to about where the other shanty was and drilled a few holes. There was about 3 inches of clear ice and and inch of cloudy garbage on top. Not the best ice. And the snow made a hell of a drag with the flip over. Marked some fish but no hits. Hoping for mosquito this weekend. Good luck and it wasnt plowed yet. Youll get down without 4x4 but no way your gettin back up.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I always take boards to Aquilla. Shoreline access there is often thin when main sheet is good. Put a leg through too many times in the past.


----------

